
Ask HN: How much can you multi-task? - vagab0nd
I always wanted to do multiple things at the same time, to be more efficient in life. Simple examples include: listening to podcasts while driving, cooking, etc. But the list is pretty limited and I can&#x27;t do much more beyond that.<p>The question is, what can a typical person achieve? What are some multi-tasking opportunities that you take advantage of?
======
cimmanom
I’m able to do two things at once if one uses the language processing centers
of my brain and the other uses motor memory and neither is particularly
demanding of concentration. That’s about it. Either or both can use a bit of
visual processing.

The human brain doesn’t handle multitasking well. I hypothesize that any
effective multitasking is limited to one left-brain and one right-brain
dominated task.

